# Cat - On Vacation



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 13, 2016)

Our sweet Cat hopped off to Brasov to visit her hubby, Carl, and their dear daughter, Anna.

Anna is growing, and they have to adjust her prosthetic leg and of course, Cat wants to be there. She did say all three of them might come back here, depending on how it goes.

Rina is still here; when Cat returns, she'll go home to visit. I'm so blessed to have such loyal, loving friends.

Because Rina and Cat have taken over, hubby Justin can go to work, as normal. 

I'm hoping Cat will bring Carl and Anna with her. We can smoosh them and Rina in the master bedroom and guest room, and hubby and I can use the sleeper sofa in the living room. I found a place where I can rent a youth bed, but with the bedbug issue, I don't trust that. 

I'll just buy one. Phooey on that. One of my friends lives in an apartment complex where they had a bedbug infestation, and when she visits, she won't come in the house.

I hope they come! It would be wonderful to have a little toddler running around! I would love to see Carl again. When I first saw Cat and him together, and saw the way he looked at her, I thought, "Uh-oh. I hear wedding bells."

He looked at her so sweetly, not in any way lustful or suggestively (y'all know those looks) and endearingly. He's sooooo precious, just like Cat. They broke up I think, maybe a couple days or so, but that didn't last. I knew it wouldn't. 

Cat is a wonderful, dear mother. Sometimes when she got off the phone with Carl and Anna, she'd cry a little. I remembered the days when I was an Army photojournalist, sent away from my hubby and daughter, and I cried too. 

When I bonked my head, Cat and Rina vowed to stay until I go back to work. I don't know, but I'm thinking May. I'm getting off the topic but I have to say this...

I've learned about friendship, about love, and commitment from them. I have lots of friends, but none of them have offered to stay here with me. It's not their fault. They have lives and obligations and I understand that. I did move in (a little) when one of my best friends was diagnosed with stage 4 liver cancer and I was with her to the end. But that was just a county away, and DH understood. I took care of her just as Cat and Rina are taking care of me.

Not half a planet away, for sure. 

Now I see this isn't such an update, but it is gratefulness, and a bow to a woman whose heart is bigger than she is, and her mother...well, if I didn't know better, you'd think Rina gave birth to Cat. She did a dang good job, and now we all reap the benefits. 

Life is so good. Especially with a few Romanians involved, LOL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2016)

I want a Romanian, too!  Cat needed to get back to Carl and Anna, the same way we need to eat and breathe.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 13, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want a Romanian, too!  Cat needed to get back to Carl and Anna, the same way we need to eat and breathe.



Yes, exactly. I'll ask Rina if she has an extra Romanian for you, okay? LOL!

I hope Cat brings Carl and Anna back. We would love it! 

Keep paws crossed. I know our house is small as in square feet, but love has expanded this house into Buckingham Palace square feet.

Oh crap, don't say anything about that. The county tax assesor might pick up on that and I'll have to start selling cats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2016)

The house is just bigger on the inside than it looks on the outside.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 13, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The house is just bigger on the inside than it looks on the outside.



True, so true. DH and I love our home so much we're surprised the walls stand up to it.

It's tiny, only 1200 square feet. Here:






The last half of the house is hidden by the tree. That's Lilly in the front.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Joyce, isn't it time for fishing yet? Cat and Carl won't be on the boat this season?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2016)

Catina II was damaged by a harbormaster and they are waiting for the parts to fix her.  No fishing this season.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks PF, I must have missed that news.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2016)

I missed it too, Kay.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2016)

The entire season? I don't think it took that long to build it in the first place. I wonder what the crew will do all that time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2016)

Just curious, CCL....since Cat is 'on vacation' in Romania now and visiting her hubby and child, does that mean America is or will be their permanent home? I miss seeing MammaCat/Rina's posts, too - she used to post here quite a bit.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 13, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> The entire season? I don't think it took that long to build it in the first place. I wonder what the crew will do all that time.



I don't remember but I think it was about nine months. GG, this happened AFTER Putin took Ukraine and the supplies, including parts, were taken over, in his control. I thought Cat posted this. I know she said the hull, keel, and shafts were from Ukraine, I think. Other parts were from other countries.

Of course it's the entire season! They have to find another supplier! They can't go to the supplier there, Putin shut them down, of course, and took it. They found a company in Turkey who can do the repairs, but it will take time. Her Papa, Georg, had to lay them off with full pay. A loyal crew deserves full pay, and that's how he does business. He knows how to run a business, and that is that.



Cheryl J said:


> Just curious, CCL....since Cat is 'on vacation' in Romania now and visiting her hubby and child, does that mean America is or will be their permanent home? I miss seeing MammaCat/Rina's posts, too - she used to post here quite a bit.



They visit a lot, but Cat's home is now in Brasov. She and Rina come here often to visit, so I'll bug Rina to post.

Cat will probably back in a couple weeks. I'll go put tacks under Rina's chair. POKE!

She really needs to get her tail in here. Thanks!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 17, 2016)

Cat keeps in touch by email in Romania. PM her and she'll send you her addy.

A new harbormaster bent a prop shaft, the radar went out, and because it is a new boat, it needed a lot of tweaking. They decided to put it in drydock until next season, and from what Rina's saying, they have found some parts. 

Mostly right now it's just a matter of time, Rina thinks. Cat hates being on land, and with Carl and her learning the businesses and slowly taking over, she's busier than a one-armed paper hanger over there. Anna takes up a lot of time, so does Stela, and she's pretty much stuck with duties.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Curious as to why Cat never posts and keeps up with her friends here when she's in Romania...



Cat did post before she went back the first time, that the Romanian internet is not the best in the world. It is a sometimes internet. And a lot of times it doesn't post outside of Romania.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 17, 2016)

Rina's here. She is going back to visit when Cat comes back. They wanted to stay until I'm back on my feet.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

CrazyCatLady said:


> She'll be back Friday. Anyhoo, I think we've heard from her twice since she left, so she's probably up to her ears with hubby and kid. She is going to be bringing Carl and Anna back so Justin will be out hunting down a youth bed.
> 
> *I wonder if I need to child-proof the house*?



*Absolutely*. She will be in your home for longer than just a few hours. She is at an age where everything she sees, is a toy. Any knick knacks put them up and away. Anything you treasure put away. Have Justin try to find some locks for the lower cabinets. You don't want to have to clean them out and then go on the hunt when you need something. It has been a long time since you have had a toddler in your home. If a child can reach it, they will. Also, since she has an artificial leg, make sure all area rugs are held tight to the floor. She will be coming with a new leg. You don't want her tripping or falling. 

I still have small great grandchildren coming to my home. But the visits are short enough that The only thing they can get into are the books on the shelves. And I have a table with two leafs that fold down and I just swing it across the entry to the kitchen. The bathroom door stays closed. 

How exciting. You get to see Anna and Carl again also. Lucky you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2016)

CrazyCatLady said:


> She'll be back Friday. Anyhoo, I think we've heard from her twice since she left, so she's probably up to her ears with hubby and kid. She is going to be bringing Carl and Anna back so Justin will be out hunting down a youth bed.
> 
> *I wonder if I need to child-proof the house*?


 
Why?  Aren't you going to let her in?  Poor Baby Anna, just allowed to peek in the window.


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why?  Aren't you going to let her in?  Poor Baby Anna, just allowed to peek in the window.



Good one  PF!  CCL is such a heartless woman.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 18, 2016)

Seriously? I have to let her INSIDE?

I better rethink this ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2016)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Seriously? I have to let her INSIDE?
> 
> I better rethink this ...



Depends on the weather, you might set up the bed on the deck...or let her sleep with the cats.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 19, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on the weather, you might set up the bed on the deck...or let her sleep with the cats.



Wait a minute. Who the heck said anything about a BED?! Friends are one thing, but this is getting a little hairy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nest of blankets?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 19, 2016)

Blankets? Oh dear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2016)

I believe Joyce has answered all questions satisfactorily to the best of her knowledge.  Back to being happy about Cat, Carl and Anna coming to stay.  And a fond farewell to MammaCat (Rina) as she heads for home.


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe Joyce has answered all questions satisfactorily to the best of her knowledge.  Back to being happy about Cat, Carl and Anna coming to stay.  And a fond farewell to MammaCat (Rina) as she heads for home.



Thank you. 

I am so looking forward to having Anna here and having Cat tell us all about her progress.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh God. There goes my laptop.

I'll see y'all sometime in 2017.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 23, 2016)

We are here! The planes trips were horrible. Sometimes not much service until we arrived to Frankfurt.

We changed the flights there to Heathrow and the New york flight. I was separated of Carl and Anna until Heathrow and then to the Laguardia and we were united on a very large plane where we were seated of together.

A steward was so very nice to us of the flight across the Atlantic Ocean. Anna scribbles in coloring books and I brought many with us! She never cried or fussed of being in a seat, and she had her Pupa (the large dog stuffed animal), her Teddy, and her little puzzle.

Children are so very precious, yes? It takes so little of them to take the interest of things. So we went from the Laguardia to Reagan international, then to the tri-citites then to Asheville.

It was a long trip, but we saw what waiting for us here, and such a very nice dinner!

Mamma will be leaving in a fortnight. Justin bought of Anna a very nice bed, and I must say I am tired. Carl and I shall share of their large bed, Mamma and Anna are in the guest's room, and our nice hosts are using the sleeping couch.

Good night, my friends! I love you all!

With very much love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome Home Cat!   Missed you!


----------



## CatPat (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello my Ogress!
 I woke up and posted of something then I heard of noise of her attic!

She has been keeping of a bat up there!

But it is so good to be here, yes? Bats, cats, dogs, ha!!

I am not letting my Anna go near of the attic!! Ha!

Thank you!


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome back Cat. So glad Anna is here. She sounds so precious. I have been on flights where children were crying the whole time. I remember one child kept holding her ear. I had some QTips with me and pulled the cotton off some and told the mother to put it in her ears. It worked. The little girl stopped crying and fell asleep. I was traveling with Poo and he has had ear problems since birth. So I recognized the symptoms. 

It is lousy when you are separated as a family when traveling. Does Little Anna speak English? I am sure she must have learned some since Carl and his mother didn't speak any Romanian at first. I have the feeling Anna stole some hearts on the plane.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2016)

CatPat said:


> Hello my Ogress!
> I woke up and posted of something then I heard of noise of her attic!
> 
> She has been keeping of a bat up there!
> ...



Joyce keeps bats in her belfry????

Give my love to all...even the bat.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 23, 2016)

Ha!

She has more than bats of her belfry. Perhaps some mothballs and insecticide is in order, yes?

Addie, Anna speaks Anna/Romanian/English/incoherent. Ha!


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2016)

CatPat said:


> Ha!
> 
> She has more than bats of her belfry. Perhaps some mothballs and insecticide is in order, yes?
> 
> Addie, Anna speaks Anna/Romanian/English/incoherent. Ha!



 I know Childrenese very well.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 24, 2016)

I did not know Anna could sing! Anna is up for of the jet lag and is having trouble of sleeping of America's time. Joyce is up with her so very late! I heard a noise of my daughter's voice and went of the computer room of which the door was closed, and Joyce was singing and Anna was singing with her!

Joyce hushed me, for the computer room has of a very soft rug and Joyce had taken one of her very nice soft blankets and put Anna wrapped of this and upon this rug. They sang! Anna did follow, she did mimic of Joyce, and Anna became sleepy of a bit.

I have never seen of this! Then Joyce put away of her guitar and picked up Anna. She said, "poor little girl, so many changes, ssssssss."

She put Anna in her bed still of the wrapped blanket and Anna is so very asleep! 

I asked her of this. Joyce said she sang of her daughter to of sleep. Is this an American custom of children?

We did sing before sleep but not of sleep. Americans do of this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh yes, singing children to sleep is done.  We sang my brother to sleep almost every night.  He still gets drowsy to "You Are My Sunshine".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FvfCCHF7nA


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh indeed. There is in the operetta _*Hansel and Gretel*_ by Engle Humperdinck a prayer song that the children sing as night falls. It is called _The Evening Prayer._ When all five of my children were starting to cut their teeth, and became fussy, I sang or just hummed this lullaby to them while rocking them in my arms. I always had a rocking chair when my children were babies. Singing a lullaby and a rocking chair works like a charm when used together.  

There is a saying, "Music doth calms the savage beast." Sometimes the savage beast is sleep that just wants to elude us. I will often put soft music on and turn off the TV when I can't sleep.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 24, 2016)

Cat are we ever going to get to see pictures of your little family??


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 24, 2016)

+1!  It's understandable if you're not comfortable with posting a full on pic of your sweet Anna, but gosh....even a semi far away shot of the fam playing in Joyce's beautiful yard would be awesome.  Carl must be so happy to be back in America, even if it's for a short while.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll add my Please! Please! to *Kayelle*'s and *Cheryl*'s request. Just think of how nice it would be for all of us to see the happy little family playing off in the yard. You can even take the photo out-of-focus, *CCL*, or have me come and take it. I'm really good at taking fuzzy pictures. I must delete more than I take on my phone.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll try!


----------

